# Frigorifico Fagor no enfría



## luisvc91 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hola

Me está dando problemas mi frigorifico, este no enfria.
Es un fagor combi no frost. 
He quitado la tapa del congelador para ver si el radiador estaba cubierto de hielo, pero no lo está. Simplemente tiene 1/4 del radiador congelado (no mucho hielo, solo color blanco). Los 3/4 restantes se les ve el metal.
La temperatura no es la marcada en el termostato. Al tener un solo motor y no enfriar bien en el congelador, no enfria bien en la nevera.
Puede ser algo facil o que el gas se le haya escapado?

Un saludo


----------



## naxito (Nov 16, 2016)

Modelo, fotos, más información


----------



## jesust (Nov 16, 2016)

Esa averia me suena a valvula presostatica averiada, a mi me paso algo parecido con el aire del coche


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2016)

luisvc91 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Me está dando problemas mi frigorifico, este no enfria.
> Es un fagor combi no frost.
> ...



Déjalo que se descongele *totalmente* y vuelve a comprobar.


----------



## danimallen5 (Nov 16, 2016)

Es correcto apagarlo y dejar que se descongele, cuando lo vuelvas a encender si ocurre lo mismo yo diria que le falta gas, es decir que tiene una fuga. Eso seria la primera opcion, podria darse el caso de que no lo expande correctamente devido a la valvula de expansion defectuosa, pero no creo ni que lleve dicha valvula suelen inyectar el gas condensado mediante capilar, que simplemente es un tubito de unos dos metros de un diametro muy pequeño,micras.
Una forma simple de comprobar si le falta gas, sin tener manometros, en este caso no tiene ni donde ponerlos, seria tocar el radiador en la parte trasera, el condensador, y deberia estar muy caliente en la entrada del condensador nada mas salir del compresor..identificada la entrada, el otro tubo que sale del condensador, ya deberia tener el gas condensado y mucho mas frio pero aun asi, tocandolo con la mano, deberias sentirlo templado.
Si con la mano no lo sientes templado se podria casi asegurar que le falta gas.

En el tema del "frio" 2 + 2 no son 4, la averia podria ser tambien falta de compresion del motorcompresor..o algun problema en el circuito del refrigerante, filtro deshidratador,capilar obstruido, o incluso suelen llevar una electrovalvula para que con el mismo compresor inyectar el gas al evaporador inferior o el superior que puede estar dañada.

En conclusion, casi aseguraria al 80% que es falta de gas, de todos modos, si falta gas hay fuga y la reparacion es demasiado elevada, buscarla,soldar con plata y recargar gas. Si el compresor esta bajo de compresion..cambiarlo es muy caro. Y si hay un problema en el circuito..lo mismo reparacion demaiado elevada.

Tambien podrias tener suerte y que despues de apagargo y encenderlo sea problema del termostato electronico o algo similar y funcione correctamente, aunque seria cuestion de suerte.

Un Saludo


----------

